

The Grand C++ Error Explosion Competition - adamnemecek
http://tgceec.tumblr.com/post/106626335863/introducing-the-grand-c-error-explosion

======
norswap
Isn't the 256 char limit somewhat (or actually, greatly) restrictive?

